# Online licenses, checkout



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone else having checkout problems on the DNR licensing website?
1st a note comes up in red: says "wrong software to use site properly".
Tried 3 different browsers, Chrome, Firefox and IE.
Allowed cookies and open access to all functions.

Gets to the address page OK, but won't go to payment page.

Either a note comes up "Length required" or it goes to "Cannot display this page", depending on browser.

2nd day now.
Did Sibelius take the site over now?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah it is a POS. In order to successfully buy online I finally had to do with my iPad and then it worked immediately. And no, this has nothing to do with Apple making superior devices and everything to do with the DNR website being broken.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Steve, guess it's a trip to Pappy's.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

No problems this year or in previous years. Didn't notice the site being very different, wonder what they changed besides types of licenses.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Remember the days before everyone had a PC you had to buy a license at the store? My 22 year old son cannot imagine no computers....only three channels on a black and white 20 inch tv, no cell phones, no email, no text messages.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> Remember the days before everyone had a PC you had to buy a license at the store? My 22 year old son cannot imagine no computers....*only three channels on a black and white 20 inch tv*, no cell phones, no email, no text messages.


With a coat hanger for an antenna and a pair of needle nose pliers to change the channels.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Remember the days before everyone had a PC you had to buy a license at the store? My 22 year old son cannot imagine no computers....only three channels on a black and white 20 inch tv, no cell phones, no email, no text messages.





petronius said:


> With a coat hanger for an antenna and a pair of needle nose pliers to change the channels.


:lol:
Don't forget the tin foil on the hanger. 
The needle nose pliers were also good to keep the vertical and horizontal locked...the original form of pixelating.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I used online license a few days ago and it was flawless. No issues whatever. I'm using PC and IE.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> :lol:
> Don't forget the tin foil on the hanger.
> The needle nose pliers were also good to keep the vertical and horizontal locked...the original form of pixelating.


Hahaha. The good old Admiral 19" B+W. I still get nightmares remembering how it was when the vertical would start rolling. Kids now days don't know how lucky they have it. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I used chrome no problem. I did get an email from the Michigan DNR last week saying not to use firefox until they got the bugs worked out.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I go to my local bait shop to get my licenses. Great service, no head aches from the Do Nothing Rights web site on a my computer.

Also enjoy the visit with the owner and the guys hanging around.

Only problem I have had their was when the freaking license buying site gets all screwed up when left over does tags go on sale.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

multibeard said:


> I go to my local bait shop to get my licenses. .....
> 
> Also enjoy the visit with the owner and the guys hanging around


What I do. Talking to the other local fishermen means I end up with great tips on current hot spots and just what is happening on the water in general.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

Just tried renewing my license plate and it said it couldn't do it. Maybe the whole system is screwed up?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The system must have the democrat virus. :yikes::lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> The system must have the democrat virus. :yikes::lol:


Now wait a minute. I seem to remember that the DNR is a department under the Executive branch of state government. Snyder, being the governor, is the head of the executive branch. He was also president and CEO of a computer company called Gateway. If blame is going to be placed, maybe it should be at the top.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Are you saying Snyder's a PuTz??

OK , I will ....
Hey! Snyder ~ you're a PUTZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:

P.S. Kiss my hiney Snyder - I will KEEP using Firefox!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried a couple different times today and the page wouldn't load at checkout time. I've got a couple idiots at the hardware store down the road who can never seem to figure out how to get me a license. Maybe I'm the idiot for continuing to expect them to be able to figure it out. :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tried 4 times in the last few days. Finally went to Meijers and got them.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

multibeard said:


> I go to my local bait shop to get my licenses. Great service, no head aches from the Do Nothing Rights web site on a my computer.
> 
> Also enjoy the visit with the owner and the guys hanging around.
> 
> Only problem I have had their was when the freaking license buying site gets all screwed up when left over does tags go on sale.


I agree.
The dnr website sells licenses. 
No fishing or hunting gear. 
The latest or greatest gadget.
No bait. 
No hot cup of coffee and a conversation about how the fishing or hunting has been.
I restrict myself from the convenience of doing it online because when the local bait shop ceases to exist it will not be anything other than inconvenient.


----------

